# Chicken Broccoli Quiche w/rice crust



## Constance (Oct 7, 2005)

Chicken Broccoli Quiche

This recipe was born by surveying the contents of the fridge and trying to turn the contents of several plastic containers into something delicious. This is a great use for leftover rice, and can be made with any combination of leftover meats and vegetables you like. We've tried it with ham, bacon, and crab meat. We also like adding peppers, black olives, and tomatoes.

Crust:
1 1/2 cups cooked rice
1/2 cups cottage cheese
1 egg white (reserve yolk for filling)
2 tablespoons chopped parsley leaves
Butter, for greasing

Filling:
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 cup chopped onion
3 sliced mushrooms
1 cup cooked broccoli florets
1 cup cooked chicken (preferably dark meat), diced
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 eggs plus the reserved yolk
1/2 cup milk
1 cup grated Cheddar

To make the Crust: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Combine the ingredients and press into a buttered 9-inch pie pan. Spread the mixture evenly on bottom and sides of the pan and bake for 5 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven set aside and raise the oven
temperature to 400 degrees F.

To make the Filling: Heat the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and mushrooms and cook, stirring, until lightly browned. Add the broccoli, chicken, salt, and pepper and stir to combine. Adjust the seasoning, as desired.

In a bowl, whisk together the eggs and milk. Add the vegetable mixture and cheese and mix well. Pour the mixture into the crust and bake for 15 minutes.

Reduce the oven temperature to 325 degrees F and bake until just set around the edges but slightly loose in the center, about 30 to 40 minutes. Let the filling set and cool before serving.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

The quintessential brunch dish! Saving this one for sure Constance, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2005)

This looks neat. I would never have thought of doing a crust like that.


----------

